# Linux kernel source not found.



## flashweb (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi,

I have installed CentOS (www.centos.org) on My PC.

It is said to be same as RHEL, compiled from source.

My network card is not working, i try to install the driver for LAN card from the monther board CD.

I got the error


```
#make

Makefile:29 *** Linux kernel source not found.  Stop.
```


My LAN Card is

Ethernet Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhline - III] (rev 86)

It seems i don't have kernel source installed on my pc.

How do i get it ?

I checked the CentOS CD, CD1 have no RPM called kernel-source.

How do i solve this ? Can i download a kernel from kernel.org and install it ?

Regards,

Yujin


----------



## BONZI (Dec 19, 2004)

The best solution is dl the latest kernel from kernel.org. But to get it running will require a bit of effort. About the source, all the releases not necessarily have the source code.


----------



## nixcraft (Dec 19, 2004)

Yup you need source code from kernel.org OR you can get it from your distros ftp/http server. Compiling kernel is not at all hard.


----------

